# Alter Bock sucht entspannte "casual"-Gilde



## Rabaz (21. März 2009)

Ich bin 43 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber etwas jünger aussehend) und spiele seit etwa 2 Jahren wow. Ich habe alle Klassen mit Ausnahme des Todesritters auf lvl 70 gespielt und eine auch auf 80. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich diese zu Grabe getragen und mit wow aufgehört. Warum ? 

In meinem Umfeld wurde nicht mehr _gespielt_ sondern nur noch gefarmt / gearbeitet.  Von den 2 Jahren wow war ich etwa 1,5 Jahre in einer sehr netten Gilde aber mit wotlk wars da irgendwie vorbei, die Leute sind alle komplett abgedreht. Alle sind von 70 bis 80 so gut wie nur noch allein herumgelaufen, es zählte nur noch möglichst rasch 80 zu werden und nach Nax zu rennen. Alles drehte sich NUR noch um den raid und das routinemäßige abholen der täglichen Marken oder das sammeln irgendwelcher schwachsinnigen "Erfolge". Das ganze hat mich maßlos gelangweilt.

Nun hats mich doch gejuckt und ich habe nochmal einen Neuanfang gemacht. Ziel: es ruuuhig angehen lassen, sich nicht schon Montags für den nächsten Freitag und Samstag abend einplanen lassen müssen etc.

Jetzt bin ich schon ne ganze Weile als einsamer Wolf unterwegs. Ich habe noch keine Lust gehabt mich einer neuen Gilde anzuschliessen, denn offenbar (zumindest was der /2 hergibt) gibt es NUR noch raidgilden. Leute werden nur noch nach "Leistung" gesucht, tanks nicht unter 35000 Leben, DDs mit mindestens 2500 dps usw., darunter hat man keine Lebensberechtigung mehr, da dreht sich mir der Magen um.

Jetzt suche ich hier mal nach einer freundlichen Gilde mit folgenden Attributen:
- möglichst belebt auf den unteren leveln
- ambitionslos
- gerne eine mit Anfängern, kacknoobs, Grobmotorikern, Mausklickern etc. (Ok das ist keine Bedingung *g* aber jedenfalls kein Hindernis)
- keine wo abends nur 2 Leute herumlaufen oder 17 Todesritter
- es wird unermüdlich auf den nächsten wipe oder auf ein Arena-rating unter 1300 hingearbeitet
- das Alter muss nicht unbedingt die Schuhgröße erreichen, aber bitte nicht nur kids. Nix gegen kids, ich habe selber zwei, aber ich habe keine Lust im Gildenchat eine Diskussion 'HipHop vs. Metal-irgendwas' zu verfolgen.
- RL hat Vorrang, ich gehe gerne mal mit in eine Inze aber ich setze nicht abends meine Familie auf Ignore


Wenn sich auf Ysera nichts findet kommt vielleicht auch ein Neuanfang oder char-Transfer in Frage, aber das muss ich mir nochmal durchn Kopf gehen lassen. Transfer sind 20 Euro für die Katze im Sack und Neuanfang....puh das wäre etwas langweilig.... ich habe schon immer viel getwinkt und kenne ungefähr jeden Stein und jedes Gebüsch in Azeroth persönlich mit Namen. Schon wieder im Schlingendorntal auf und ab rennen oder im Dämmerwald hin und her...das würde schon Überwindung kosten.

Schönes Wochenende jedenfalls
mfG
Rabaz


P.S. ach ja der Name meines chars ist ebenfalls Rabaz (alle besseren waren schon vergeben), 63 Paladin. Und wer den armory-link möchte hat mich nicht verstanden ^^.


----------



## Forthebass (23. März 2009)

Grüsse auch von einem alten Bock ;-)
Also bei uns bist Du goldrichtig, obwohl
wir einige Junioren von den Pappas nicht einfach
bannen.
www.stimmen-von-azeroth.ch (provisorischer 
Auftritt).
http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=M...Azeroth&p=1

Du findest bei uns Erwachsene, Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger, Twink und andere
Chaoten. Alles ganz ungezwungen und easy.

Vor einem Transfer mal ein Reinschnuppern mit einem Char könnte ja nicht schaden. Ansonsten
baust Du bei uns einfach noch eine 60er-Spielersektion aus.

Bleibt noch zu sagen:
Hörst Du die Stimmen? - Dann folge den Stimmen...
Wir freuen uns auf Dich!
Flüstere an Myurella, Palyen, Anopheles oder Ingame-Brief / dieses Forum


----------



## Cyrisp (23. März 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich bin 43
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo Rabaz,

so wie Du es beschreibst, ging es uns ebenfalls. Klar möchte man auch im Spielinhalt vorankommen, aber das Tempo und die Verbissenheit mit dem viele voranschritten, war uns irgendwie unangenehm. Da wir auf wenig Verständis dafür trafen, nahmen wir kurzerhand unser Glück selbst in die Hand und gründeten die Gilde Rahien Sorei. 

Wir arbeiten zwar auch daran, irgendwann Naxxramas zu raiden, aber mit dem Unterschied, dass uns der Zeitpunkt egal ist. Wichtig ist uns, dass der Spaß
nicht zu kurz kommt und dafür ist uns so ziemlich jedes Mittel recht. 




> Jetzt suche ich hier mal nach einer freundlichen Gilde mit folgenden Attributen:
> 
> - möglichst belebt auf den unteren leveln
> - ambitionslos
> ...



- Anfänger haben wir in den unteren Levelbereichen, die von unseren Twinks unterstützt werden.
- Ich spiele zwar grad einen hoch, aber 17 Todesritter rennen nicht abends herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- wipen tun wir eigentlich immer ^^
- bei uns wird RL groß geschrieben, so dass unsere Onlinezeiten schwerpunktmäßig in der Woch abends liegen und weniger am Wochende, daher muss ich zugeben, dass es dort auch mal vorkommt, dass nur 2 Member online sind



> Wenn sich auf Ysera nichts findet kommt vielleicht auch ein Neuanfang oder char-Transfer in Frage, aber das muss ich mir nochmal durchn Kopf gehen lassen. Transfer sind 20 Euro für die Katze im Sack und Neuanfang....puh das wäre etwas langweilig.... ich habe schon immer viel getwinkt und kenne ungefähr jeden Stein und jedes Gebüsch in Azeroth persönlich mit Namen. Schon wieder im Schlingendorntal auf und ab rennen oder im Dämmerwald hin und her...das würde schon Überwindung kosten



Ein Transfer wäre bei uns allerdings nötig, aber Du kannst erstmal völlig unverbindlich einen Char auf Durotan erstellen und uns ausgiebig testen, Deinen Main kannst Du ja immer noch transferieren.

Hier unser Gildenwerbungsthread aus diesem Forum.

Unter www.rahien-sorei.de findest Du unser Forum.

Wir würden uns freuen, Dich mal kennenzulernen, gern auch im TS.

Viele Grüße 
Anaiya


----------



## Rabaz (26. März 2009)

Vielen Dank euch Beiden, schön zu sehen, dass es Gleichgesinnte gibt. Ich hatte aber schon vor euren Antwortenein nettes "Angebot" per PM bekommen was ich jetzt auch wahrgenommen habe womit sich meine Anfrage erstma erledigt hat. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg aber vor allem muchos spassos ^^


----------



## Lótó (28. März 2009)

...kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Zum Glück bin ich in einer Gilde, in der es entspannt zugeht, auch wenn das eine oder andere Mitglied plötzlich auch an falschem Ehrgeiz erkrankt und geht.
Wirklich schön, dass es in der weiten Welt of Warcraft noch andere mit der Einstellung gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (31. März 2009)

Oh ja! So ne Gilde wäre schön.... Keine Charaktere, die Prinzporno oder Supakilla heißen, dafür Leute, die Bock haben, möglichst viel vom Spiel zu sehen und nicht ratzfatz hochleveln wollen. Ich war (mittlerweile L71) im Classic-WOW vielleicht in 5 verschiedenen Instanzen, ich möchte endlich mal den Rest sehen, und zwar selber spielen, ohne mich durchschleifen zu lassen!
Bin auf Blackmoore, also wen´s ne Gilde gibt, die nen 31jährigen Taurenschamanen braucht, der sich gerade noch nen Hexer twinkt, bitte kontakten!


----------



## Constantia (22. April 2009)

Mir geht es eigentlich genau so wie Rabaz und suche deshalb eine entspannte Erwachsenengilde auf Seite der Horde!
Server egal, würde meinen Char auch transferieren.
Gibt es sowas?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen!


----------

